# Front License Plate Holder



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

I've been looking around on the internet and trying to find the front license plate filler for the Q3. I spoke to the dealership and they quoted me $500 for the part. I'm kind of hoping somebody hanging out here might know of a supplier that can do better. The other option was to put a novelty plate on the front but the screw holes don't line up with NA plates. Go figure. The dealership's solution was to "Use pointy screws and drill into the front of the car" Not even close to being acceptable!!!


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

Does your region in Canada require front license plates? Do other Q3s at the dealership have the front plate holders?


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

No, front plates aren't required in my area. I just heard from the sales guy and he told me that Audi Canada is going to retro fit all Q3's sold with the front filler piece. So that's a bit of good news as it will save me $500.


----------



## itsmatt33 (May 3, 2010)

contact tag motorsports. they were able to get me one for less than 200


----------

